# First Raw experience



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

glad he didn't have an issue chewing it up! We did our first raw bones today too and all three poodles LOVED them. When you say you did thighs it is just a chicken thigh or the thigh and leg together - curious.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad to hear it went well - what with resource guarding AND getting over "never feed chicken bones" it must have been an especially anxious moment. Who knows - perhaps discovering that you are really kind about sharing such high value foods may help with his other issues, too.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> glad he didn't have an issue chewing it up! We did our first raw bones today too and all three poodles LOVED them. When you say you did thighs it is just a chicken thigh or the thigh and leg together - curious.


I just gave him the thigh--he's a mini and ideal weight is 15 lbs so that alone was a lot of food for him. I have to feed him an additional bit before bed due to bile issues, so last night he had more primal, and I notice this morning he won't eat the primal for his meal. 

Suspect I overfed a bit, but I'll adjust.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

FozziesMom said:


> I just gave him the thigh--he's a mini and ideal weight is 15 lbs so that alone was a lot of food for him. I have to feed him an additional bit before bed due to bile issues, so last night he had more primal, and I notice this morning he won't eat the primal for his meal.
> 
> Suspect I overfed a bit, but I'll adjust.


Hummm, maybe a thigh would be a good piece for the little dogs here.... if I can get them to touch the raw meat, so far they are not having it lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> Hummm, maybe a thigh would be a good piece for the little dogs here.... if I can get them to touch the raw meat, so far they are not having it lol


Have you tried putting some fish oil on it? I have also heard some raw feeders suggest quickly searing the skin to bring out the flavor. Be careful that you just very quickly sear, so the bone does not cook.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, no first-hand experience with this, but I have read that it shouldn't be right-out-of-the-fridge cold. Is that true, CM?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed it right out of the fridge cold and have no problems. I even feed partially frozen sometimes.

If you are worried you could soak it in lukewarm water or let it sit out for a bit. I would say that most raw feeders probably do feed straight out of the fridge.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

YAY~ Glad to hear that it went well! 

I thaw his Primal raw and RMB the night before in the fridge and feed right out of the fridge. Sometimes Nickel is a little reluctant to get right on his RMB so I just warm it up a little bit in my hand, say 2-3 mins (with my latex gloves on). My husband said it looked like I was giving the oxtail a Thai massage


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Have you tried putting some fish oil on it? I have also heard some raw feeders suggest quickly searing the skin to bring out the flavor. Be careful that you just very quickly sear, so the bone does not cook.


I was going to try the searing thing actually and see if that works well. Wonder hates fish oil, won't eat anything you've put any type of fish or flax seed oil on. Wont even eat from the same bowl that had food with oil on it in the past until you put it through the dishwasher. :/ Picky little princess and apparently princesses prefer medium rare? LoL


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My pup used to turn down food from the fridge or freezer. She wouldn't touch cold meat, so I left it out overnight to thaw. Only recently has she begun to eat cold - even partially frozen - meat.


----------

